# 1 acre lot in gatlinburgh, tn for sale



## mamajuju1286 (Feb 9, 2013)

1 acre mountain top lot in community in gatlinburgh, tn. House must be at least 1200 sq feet. $40,000 reply if interested and will provide more info and pics. Thanks


----------

